# Clearing up cloudy water



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I recently set up a tank w/ Bamaplants MTS substrate with a quartz sand cap. When I filled it up initially (via drip method) there was a layer of dirt particles on the bottom about 2 inches thick. I turned my filter on, hoping that would clear it up, and came to a cloudy mess the next day. I drained the tank and refilled it the same way, this time vacuuming all the particles before turning on the filter. Yet again I ended up with a cloudy tank a day later. Both times the tank ends up as a yellow-brown cloudy mess.

I'm at a loss for ideas at this point. What can I do to clear up my tank? Can I use a product like Seachem Clarity or API Accu-Clear? Are these safe for invertebrates?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

aRE YOU SAYING THE DIRT CAME THROUGH THE CAP?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

How thick was the cap? Did it came through everywhere or at a special point? Please supply extra info...


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm at a loss for an explanation really. All I know is that the cloudiness is the color of the dirt particles I was seeing before.

Cap was an inch thick at the shallowest points. The second time around I saw some particles coming from a few points but I added sand and the flow stopped (or so I thought).


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

How much dirt did you start with?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I used around the amount the vendor recommended. Approximately 6 liters for a 4' x 2' tank. 

I'm going to get some Seachem Clarity and see if that works. The particles I did see were very fine so perhaps some flocculation could help eliminate them


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I am trying to understand how you ended up with 2 inches of dirt on top of one inch of sand. How many inches of dirt did you start with?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Dirt was usually half an inch, an inch at some parts. I also had some slopes going on so I had places where the sand was both under and over the dirt.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh I think I have misunderstood what you are saying. You may just have to leave it for a while. Is there anything in the tank besides dirt and sand?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Tank has been planted and has some driftwood and rocks. Brown is not coming from the driftwood cause the water was clear for days before I turned the filter on (dripping is slow on a big tank)


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

You could try putting some floss in the filter.


----------

